# JPG / PNG in Video umwandeln



## FedoX (26. Mrz 2018)

Hello an alle Java Experten,
für ein kleines Script muss ich ein jpg, das in vorangegangenen Schritten zusammen gebabaut wurde in eine 1 minütige Videosequenz umwandeln. Ich habe mich bereits schlau gemacht und folgende Ideen schwirren umher:

- Xuggler 
- ffmpeg
- andere Librarys

Ich kriege Xuggler beim besten Willen nicht zum laufen und finde auch kein Tutorial dazu. Hat jemand eine Idee, Snippet, INstallationsguide für Xuggler etc. ? Ich würde mich unglaublich über jede Antwort freuen.


----------



## Flown (26. Mrz 2018)

Xuggler ist glaub ich deprecated und ist von humbe-video abgelöst worden.

Zu den anderen findest du nichts im Netz? HIER


----------



## FedoX (26. Mrz 2018)

Wie kann ich die FFMPEG Wrapper installieren? Habe es mit Humble etc. versucht, leider erfolglos


----------



## RalleYTN (31. Mrz 2018)

Soll da noch Audio und so etwas rein? Wenn nicht kannst du ja mal versuchen selber auf binärer Ebene daraus eine MP4 Datei machen: http://jchblog.u.qiniudn.com/doc/ISO_IEC_14496-14_2003-11-15.pdf

Wäre auf jeden Fall mal was zum Lernen.


----------

